# Fëanor or Celebrimbor?



## Elassar (Sep 9, 2022)

Celebrimbor or Fëanor? The two greatest Smith's save Aulë in Tolkien's world. But who is better? The creator of the silmarils Vs the man who wrought the rings of power. I cannot say. Who is mightiest in their work, not their power in battle.


----------



## Elthir (Sep 9, 2022)

That's easy!



Spoiler



Galadriel


----------



## ZehnWaters (Sep 9, 2022)

Elassar said:


> Celebrimbor or Fëanor? The two greatest Smith's save Aulë in Tolkien's world. But who is better? The creator of the silmarils Vs the man who wrought the rings of power. I cannot say. Who is mightiest in their work, not their power in battle.


If we're judging their body of work then it would have to be Fëanor. Terrible person that he is, the man WAS skilled and he had a massive treasury at one point. The better person was obviously Celebrimbor who finally rejected his family when it became apparent just how horrible they really were. This seems to have spared him from the destruction they eventually faced. Celebrimbor's biggest flaw seems to have been falling into Sauron's trap when warned against it. A lesser evil (especially in contrast to his grandfather and uncles).


----------



## Ealdwyn (Sep 9, 2022)

Feanor. Because drama.


----------



## Elthir (Sep 9, 2022)

Feanor.


----------

